# X/Firefox sporadisch hohe CPU-Last seit letztem Update

## BlackEye

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß gerade nicht wohin ich mich mal wenden kann. Seit dem letzten "emerge -avuDN @world" am Wochenende ist mein System spürbar träger in der Grafik geworden. 

Das Scrollen im Firefox ist auf manchen Seiten (phpmyadmin z.B.) eine Qual. Alles ist spürbar träger irgendwie und immer wieder wenn ich davon genervt bin öffne ich schnell eine Konsole und gucke mit "top" was los ist. Und jedes mal sehe ich dann X oder Firefox mit einer ~15%-25% CPU-Last. Bei X geht die CPU-Last nach ca 1 Sekunde wieder runter, Firefox idelt manchmal aus unerfindlichen Gründen mit 10% da rum. Ich vermute es hat irgendwas mit dem grafischen Aufbau zu tun, denn hier spüre ich die Veränderung deutlich. Es kommt mir fast so vor, als wäre seit dem Wochenende mein Rechner plötzlich zu langsam für schnelles und zügiges Arbeiten geworden.

Ich weiß noch das am Wochenende auch ein neuer Nvidia Treiber installiert wurde. Bisher hatte ich damit aber noch nie Probleme..

Hat hier jemand Informationen für mich die mir nützliche sein könnten?

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Martin

----------

## Christian99

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nach dem nvidia-update auch das neue kernelmodul geladen und X neu gestartet worden ist?

Wenn das geschehen ist könntest du mal testweise wieder die alte treiber version installieren und schauen obs da besser geht.

Oder was ich hier bei mir erlebe ist, dass bei recht lang laufenden X-Sitzungen das manchmal vorkommt dass die Grafikperformance vor allem bei Firefox einbricht. Da hilft dann aus und wieder einloggen.

----------

## toralf

Ich habe eine integrierte Intel Graphic Karte (i915) und bemerke auch gelegentlich, daß FF sich zu viele CPU Resourcen genehmigt. Dann stoppe ich FF und starte ihn neu.

----------

## BlackEye

Ich bin jetzt erst auf diese Idee gekommen, aber ich habe jetzt mal dieselben Website unter Windows mit dem FF getestet und dort sind sie richtig flott.

Teste ich sie wiederum in Linux -> als würde ich versuchen ein halbwegs aktuelles 3d-Spiel auf nem alten 386er zu spielen

Jetzt halte ich mal Google Chrome unter Linux dagegen und hier sind sie wieder flott... Also hat es irgendwas mit dem Firefox-Port auf Linux zu tun. Was machen die denn anders als es z.B. Chrome tut?

Ich würde ja mal ein Video aufnehmen damit ihr euch ein Bild davon machen könnt. Spaß damit zu arbeiten macht das wirklich nicht...

----------

## slick

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ... spüre ich die Veränderung deutlich. Es kommt mir fast so vor, als wäre seit dem Wochenende mein Rechner plötzlich zu langsam für schnelles und zügiges Arbeiten geworden. ...

 

Kann ich ebenso bestätigen. Und ich nutze keine nvidia Treiber (wohl aber die Hardware). Seit dem letzten Update ist Firefox echt grausam geworden. Von flüssigem Aufbau kann ich nicht mehr sprechen. Kommt einem wirklich vor wie auf einem Uralt-Rechner. Wenn ich z.B. zügig in ein Eingabefenster tippe bin ich schneller als wie der die Buchstaben anzeigt. Dachte bis eben der Fehler liegt irgendwo bei mir.

----------

## BlackEye

Ich habe bis heute leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass nur der Firefox unter Linux davon betroffen ist.

Das absurde daran: Selbst der Windows-Firefox unter wine läuft um Dimensionen flüssiger. Auf derselben Maschine!

Ich kann den Linux-FF auch ohne Addons starten. Selbes Ergebnis. Ich bin ratlos  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

Hier mal ein kleiner Eindruck von einem ganz normalen Arbeitstag (~11h)

```
Tasks: 159 total,   2 running, 157 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%Cpu(s):  5,3 us,  4,8 sy,  0,2 ni, 89,4 id,  0,3 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st

KiB Mem:   8183284 total,  6525604 used,  1657680 free,    13144 buffers

KiB Swap: 10490408 total,   430940 used, 10059468 free,  3902612 cached

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU  %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND

 3025 martin.+  20   0 1585360 496800  54560 S 15,63 6,071  52:54.25 firefox

 2714 root      20   0  430116   4252   2028 S 5,976 0,052   0:14.62 udisksd

 3013 martin.+  20   0 2703180 329840   6588 S 0,996 4,031  13:57.08 TeamViewer.exe

 2838 martin.+  20   0  356680  15040  10112 S 0,664 0,184   0:23.42 yakuake

 2553 root      20   0  283068 139248  83256 S 0,332 1,702  32:43.55 X

 2743 martin.+  20   0 3059032  60932  24364 S 0,332 0,745  17:56.33 kwin

 2772 martin.+  20   0 3610536 115320  28200 S 0,332 1,409   2:54.72 plasma-desktop

 2867 martin.+  20   0 4124000 868856  22124 S 0,332 10,62  21:38.47 java

 3104 martin.+  20   0    4804    748    384 R 0,332 0,009   2:50.97 wineserver

    1 root      20   0    4236    312    276 S 0,000 0,004   0:00.48 init

    2 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.21 ksoftirqd/0

    5 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kworker/0:0H

    7 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kworker/u:0H

    8 root      rt   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.02 migration/0

    9 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 rcu_bh

   10 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:05.01 rcu_sched

   11 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.22 ksoftirqd/1

   12 root      rt   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.55 migration/1

   14 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kworker/1:0H

   15 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 khelper

   16 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kdevtmpfs

   17 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 netns

   18 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kworker/u:1

  239 root      20   0       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 bdi-default

  241 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 kblockd

  349 root       0 -20       0      0      0 S 0,000 0,000   0:00.00 ata_sff
```

Firefox als BROWSER führt die Liste der Prozesse an. Mal abgesehen davon, dass X mit 32 Prozessorminuten auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist, was aber auf den ganzen Tag verteilt und mit der Argumentation, dass X eigentlich IMMER arbeiten muss, auch verständlich(er) ist.

Also der Argumentation, dass der PC fast überwiegend auf den User warten muss, dem habe ich, wenn das so weiter geht, bald ein Gegenbeweis anzutreten  :Smile: 

.. eigentlich ein NoGo.. Ich fürchte ich muss über einen Browserwechsel nachdenken :-/

----------

## yseq

Ich versuche seit längerer Zeit auf flash darstellungen im ff zu verzichten. Dadurch kann ich den Browser mehrere Stunden mit ca 50 und mehr tabs geöffnet halten.

Ich benutze KDE.

Will ich flash und den Browser nicht schließen benutze ich dieses hier, nachdem ich alle unnötigen KDE-Programme geschlossen habe und mit Alt-F1 auf die Textkonsole gewechselt bin:

```
DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace & 
```

----------

## BlackEye

 *yseq wrote:*   

> Ich versuche seit längerer Zeit auf flash darstellungen im ff zu verzichten.[...]

 

Ich ebenfalls und deswegen verwende ich das Addon Flashblock im FF. Das ist also nicht das Problem bei mir

----------

## slick

Bei mir halt sich das Verhalten deutlich gebessert als ich von der selbstkompilierten Version zum firefox-bin gewechselt bin. Wieder spürbar schneller, wenn auch nicht immer. Der Effekt das ich schneller tippen kann als es am Bildschirm angezeigt wird besteht weiterhin sporadisch. Anscheinend jedoch nur bei wenigen, an dieser Stelle nicht näher genannten, Seiten. Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang zwischen den dort eingebetteten Javascripten und dem Verhalten, da das Problem scheinbar erst auftritt wenn man sich mehrere dutzende Minuten intensiver auf den Seiten aufhält. Irgendwann wird es dann immer langsamer. Ein Neustart des FF behebt das Problem wieder temporär, ist aber sehr unschön wenn ich diverse Tabs offen habe.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Verwendet ihr den Stable oder Unstable Firefox?

Also ich hatte das Problem auch mal, aber dann war es auch ziemlich bald weg. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es kam weil ich Java entfernte, es nach einem Kernel update gekommen ist oder ob es irgendwie mit dem Wörterbuch (verzögerte Eingabe) zu tun hatte.

Firefox (24.0-r1, selbst Kompiliert) liegt bei mir wie alle Anwendungen auf einer SSD, startet in 5-10 Sekunden beim ersten und in 1 Sekunde beim weiteren mal. Auch ist fast jede Internetseite in 1 - 2 Sekunde geladen nur diverse Werbebotschaften brauchen länger. Als Plugins habe ich nur adobe-flash und ein gnome3-shell-mime Plugin. Die aktiven Erweiterungen: Faceblocker, British English Dictionary, Better Privacy, FoxyProxy.

Ich erinnere mich an das Problem. Habe nvidia Hardware und Gnome 3 aber auch KDE 4.x installiert unter beiden läuft es wie gewohnt schnell.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute ,

jetzt bring ich mal etwas gegensätzliches damit die Verwirrung komplett ist.

Ich hab hier auf meinem Gentoo ~amd64 System mit Firefox-24.0-r1 keinerlei Performanceprobleme.

Heute hab ich jedoch auf der Arbeit auf meiner Portable-Apps Usb-Festplatte unter Windows, den Firefox 25 installiert, seitdem läuft dort alles dermaßen grottig langsam, was jedoch definitiv nix mit der Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit oder der Serververfügbarkeit der angesurvten Seiten zu tun hatte.

Hätte am liebsten gleich wieder ein Downgrade gemacht, war aber nicht auf die Schnelle auffindbar und mir fehlte es dost an der nötigen Zeit länger zu suchen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Jedenfalls hab ich deswegen etwas Bammel, dass hier unter Gentoo/Linux der FF-25 auch ein Flop sein könnte...

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt es fraglich warum ich keine Probleme unter Gentoo habe, manche von Euch dagegen schon.

Vielleicht liegt es an unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen, daher hie meine:

```

[I] www-client/firefox

Installed versions:  24.0-r1(18:22:48 25.09.2013)(alsa dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -pgo -pulseaudio -selinux -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite -wifi LINGUAS="de -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu")
```

Womöglich spielt auch eine Rolle dass ich als Java-VM diese Verwende:

```
dev-java/icedtea-bin

     Available versions:  

     (6)    6.1.12.5^s 6.1.12.6^s (~)6.1.12.6-r1^s

     (7)    (~)7.2.3.9^s (~)7.2.4.1^s

       {+X +alsa cjk +cups doc examples nsplugin source}

     Installed versions:  7.2.4.1(7)^s(17:31:13 19.08.2013)(X alsa cjk cups nsplugin source -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://icedtea.classpath.org

     Description:         A Gentoo-made binary build of the IcedTea JDK
```

Im FF installierte Plug-Ins sind:

Iced-Tea Web Plugin-1.3.2

Shockwave Flash 11,22,202,310

mplayerplug-in-3.50

Extensions:

Flashblock 1.5.17

NoScript 2.6.8.4

VLC Context Menu 0.8

So, nu hab ich aber auch mal ne Frage:

Wieso ist mein FF eigentlich auf 2 von 3 Gentoo-Maschinen im GUI in englisch, statt in deutsch?

Wie ihr an obigen USE-Flags seht, hab ich ihn doch mit LINGUAS="de übersetzt.

Im FF hab ich außerdem noch das deutsche Language-Pack 24 installiert, aber das ist doch eh nur für die Rechtschreibkorrektur, und nicht für's GUI, oder verwechsle oder übersehe ich hier was?

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wo der Unterschied zu meiner deutschen FF Installation auf dem einen PC ist, räume aber ein dass ich so genau auch noch nicht nachgeforscht habe.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## mrsteven

Auch hier: Stable Firefox, amd64. Gelegentlich schießt die Auslastung trotz Nichtstun auf 100% hoch und bleibt da für mehrere Sekunden. Neulich sogar sehr häufig (bis zu 4x pro Minute) beim Bearbeiten eines MediaWiki mit nur einem Tab. Als Erweiterungen verwende ich lediglich Ablock Edge und Flashblock. Als einziges Plugin ist der Flashplayer installiert.

Ach ja, Intel-Treiber 2.21.15 (SNA), Mesa 9.2.1, X-Server 1.14.3-r2, Firefox 17.0.9. Die USE-Flags sind auch eher harmlos:

```
[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-17.0.9  USE="alsa dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal startup-notification wifi -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug (-pgo) (-selinux) -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="de -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB
```

----------

